
Hacking tool swipes encrypted credentials from password manager KeePass - Amorymeltzer
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/hacking-tool-swipes-encrypted-credentials-from-password-manager/
======
graystevens
> Hackers and professional penetration testers can run it on computers that
> they have already taken control of. When it runs on a computer where a
> logged in user has the KeePass database unlocked, KeeFarce decrypts the
> entire database and writes it to a file that the hacker can easily access.

Assumes you have access to the box already, and extracts the credentials from
memory. Just in case anyone was worried that the KeePass file format had been
cracked.

